# Ale, Draughts, Mead, and other stuff



## Talarion (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay big question! Does anyone know what all the different types of alcohol in the Lord of the Rings and what each of them are called? I know there's Shire Ale and Entdraughts but even those I am not sure about. What about the Elvish meads and dwarfish draughts? Do orcs drink too? What are they all called? Are these too many questions in one post?


----------



## Legolam (Feb 19, 2002)

Orcs drunk that fiery liquid that was forced down Pippin and Merry's throats during the big chase and I think there was some remark that it was like Gandlaf's miruvor (sp?) but "not as wholesome".

Mead is : honey, water, yeast, fruit and spices
Ale is : different sorts of malt grains, different hops, malt extract, yeast and water

The elves were a big fan of wine (as were Thorin and Gandalf if I remember correctly) and I always pictured them with a large glass of red! Entdraught was just water from the river (damn, can't remember it's name!) I think, that made Pip and Merry grow up to be tall and strong!


----------



## laura (Feb 19, 2002)

You ever tried mead? It's yuck!!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 22, 2002)

Lindisfarne mead isn't (if you know what that is- it's mead that comes from an island called Lindisfarne, for the benefit of anyone who didn't know!)


~Kit


----------



## laura (Feb 23, 2002)

I don't know where the mead came from that I drank but it was horrid. It was on offer at a Medieval Banquet at Hatfield House. I stuck to the wine after that!!


----------



## Halasían (Mar 20, 2003)

I alweays considered the Orc-Draught as something as harsh as Mescal, Tequila, or even moonshine.

Ale is ale, and some of the best was made in the Shire, though the Archet hopws made some good brew. Rumor has it this was the standard served in Bree .

Miruvore I always considered to be more of a welll-refined wine, while mead was the cheap Mogen David stuff..


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 20, 2003)

*Ale*

Ale is similar to a decent pint of bitter here in England.

Has anyone tried bitter?

It is my staple, whenever i am in a pub, which is every saturday and sunday, so i consume about 20pints in the course of a standard weekend!

A good pint of Banks's bitter is unbeatable!


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 20, 2003)

A thought: the assumption in ROTK is that Pippin and Merry grew extra inches in height due to the Ent-draughts Treebeard gave them.
But don't forget the Orc-draughts forced on them by Ugluk. Those were healing, too, if nasty. Pippin's pain vanished after he swallowed the liquid. "Ugluk was healing them, Orc-fashion, and the treatment worked swiftly" or words to that effect. But horrible stuff, nonetheless. Probably tasted like lighter-fluid with extra salt.
Do you suppose ingesting that rot-gut was the reason they grew?  

The _miruvor_ of Imladris was a cordial, or liqueur, not regular wine. I always imagined it to taste something like Drambuie, but with less sweetness.

FrankSinatra, you're a man after my own heart. A pint of bitter after a long hard day is indeed a blessing.


----------



## Halasían (May 21, 2004)

In addition to my above recipe, the orc-draught could have been a combination of cheap moonshine whiskey and sour fortified wine. Its healing in the fact you feel no pain after a swallow... if you can keep it down!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 21, 2004)

olorin the maia said:


> A thought: the assumption in ROTK is that Pippin and Merry grew extra inches in height due to the Ent-draughts Treebeard gave them.
> But don't forget the Orc-draughts forced on them by Ugluk. Those were healing, too, if nasty. Pippin's pain vanished after he swallowed the liquid. "Ugluk was healing them, Orc-fashion, and the treatment worked swiftly" or words to that effect. But horrible stuff, nonetheless. Probably tasted like lighter-fluid with extra salt.
> Do you suppose ingesting that rot-gut was the reason they grew?





> 'Aye, you do indeed,' said Gimli, looking them up and down over the top of his cup. 'Why, your hair is twice as thick and curly as when we parted; and I would swear that you have both grown somewhat, if that is possible for hobbits of your age. This Treebeard at any rate has not starved you.'
> 
> 'He has not,' said Merry. 'But Ents only drink, and drink is not enough for content. Treebeard's draughts may be nourishing, but one feels the need of something solid. And even _lembas_ is none the worse for a change.'
> 
> 'You have drunk of the waters of the Ents, have you?' said Legolas. 'Ah, then I think it is likely that Gimli's eyes do not deceive him. Strange songs have been sung of the draughts of Fangorn.'


It is hardly an assumption. There is no other conclusion to be drawn from this passage.


----------



## Thuringwethil (Jun 4, 2004)

Add to the list: the (in)famous wine of Dorwinion, good enough for the table of king Thranduil, and strong enough to knock his servants out.

BTW, if the Hobbit is filmed, do we get a glimpse of drunken Legolas in his father's banquet?


----------



## Saermegil (Jun 4, 2004)

I imagine the miruvor as something similar to rose liqueur. It is produced in one place only that I know of-and I'm talking alcohol combined with real rose petals. Quite strong too.

And what kind of beer is bitter beer?


----------

